# GA DNR Legislation on Saltwater Fishing



## Bryannecker (Mar 5, 2012)

For the latest on the revamping of the way that creel and size limits are enacted, go the below listed link and see that it has passed out of the house and is now in the senate of the Georgia legislature.  

http://www.legis.ga.gov/Legislation/...0112012/HB/869

Corrected Link

http://www.legis.ga.gov/legislation/en-US/display/20112012/HB/869


It is house bill 869. If you have an opinion pro of con, now is the time to contact your state senator and express that opinion. 

That topic has been discussed and debated as to the merits thereof on this forum in the months leading up to this legislative session and the DNR has mounted a campaign to see that their power is expanded to allow for immediate action on the issue of so-called emergency enactments. 

I just thought that you as interested fishermen would like to know what is coming down the pike. 

I think that most on this forum know what my position is on this piece of legislation. So, speak now or forever hold your peace. 

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting Jimmy, but link doesn't work for me.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 5, 2012)

All of Georgia's wildlife with the exception of a few saltwater fish are currently, and have been, under the management of DNR.

HB 869 simply moves the few saltwater species currently controlled by the legislature, most of who live hundreds of miles from the salt, to the control of the DNR Board.

Support HB 869.


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 5, 2012)

*Corrected link on the original post and here, too.*



Parker Phoenix said:


> Thanks for posting Jimmy, but link doesn't work for me.



Try this one:

http://www.legis.ga.gov/legislation/en-US/display/20112012/HB/869

It must be case sensitive, but I did copy and paste it??


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 5, 2012)

I read it on the Georgia Coastal forum....


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> All of Georgia's wildlife with the exception of a few saltwater fish are currently, and have been, under the management of DNR.
> 
> HB 869 simply moves the few saltwater species currently controlled by the legislature, most of who live hundreds of miles from the salt, to the control of the DNR Board.
> 
> Support HB 869.



It also gives CRD the power to close saltwaterfishing for any and all species for up 6 months based upon their interpretation of sound management. They can also admit that the sound management is flawed and do it anyway, just like SAFMC.


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 9, 2012)

*Consequences of the currents trends!*



Fishdog31024 said:


> It also gives CRD the power to close saltwaterfishing for any and all species for up 6 months based upon their interpretation of sound management. They can also admit that the sound management is flawed and do it anyway, just like SAFMC.



You can see the problems that can and will arise from that move.  It is just another brick in the wall of the decline of fishing as we have known it in the past.  In the future only the very wealthy will be able to fish.  A special permit will be required to fish at all.  Given the direction that this country is headed, fishery stocks may be rebuilt to a sustainable level,  but there will not be a thriving cadre of fishermen to enjoy it.  Maybe then the enviromental whackos will be happy. 

 We will be a third world nation that has no freedom or economic power at all.  We have just allowed regulations to do that to us.  Forget overfishing, how about over regulation?   
TELL ME HOW I AM WRONG?  
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 9, 2012)

"How do I count the ways?"- William Shakespeare 

"Third world country"?!?! REALLY?!?

Seriously, it seems that some of you are really stuck on your own ideas and your personal dislike of a few characters, to the point that you're just making up wild hyperbole to denigrate the bill.

This bill very simply unifies the management of all game species under DNR, moving the only 11 species that were not controlled by DNR into their management and away from the 270 how ever many politicians scattered all around the state.

I believe that if you read the bill you will find that CRD does not have the authority to close any fishery. That power will reside with the DNR Commissioner and then only in specific instances and with final review residing in the legislative committees.

It is a commonsense bill.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 9, 2012)

Jeff, to cut to the chase, we do not trust the government to do what is best for us, we expext the government to do what is best for them. Not that it's any of my business, you may think they have our best interest in mind, we don't. 

As much as we both love the resource, we have different ideas on how issues should be handled. I can not think of one thing our government has done well, including fishery management.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 9, 2012)

I tend to agree with you relative to federal government.

However, it has been my experience that on the state level, here in Georgia, we are fortunate enough to enjoy the dedicated service of some well trained, level-headed men and women to care for the resource.

Private citizens cannot manage the resource and having trained, dedicated biologists managing the resource makes infinitely more sense than having our fisheries used as a bargaining chip for a potential vote for extended welfare spending or funding of abortion or even something as useful as road contract to pave a goat trail between Jasper and Elijay.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 9, 2012)

I just don't share your trust with the DNR. As far as dedicated scientist, who are government employed, I think they are more concerned about keeping their jobs than what is best for Joe Citizen.


----------



## Limitless (Mar 11, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> However, it has been my experience that on the state level, here in Georgia, we are fortunate enough to enjoy the dedicated service of some well trained, level-headed men and women to care for the resource.



Over the years this guy always seems to take the side of the "restricters" in thread after thread.  I guess a supporter of catch shares and the ill fated (CCA endorsed by the way) Red Snapper Tag proposal would tend to think that way.

For me, I'd far rather have the elected representatives of the people make decisions on fisheries as a whole - considering the economic impact, tourism, and the resource instead of going on bad data and making decisions to merely protect their phony-baloney jobs.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Mar 11, 2012)

For me, I'd far rather have the elected representatives of the people make decisions on fisheries as a whole - considering the economic impact, tourism, and the resource instead of going on bad data and making decisions to merely protect their phony-baloney jobs.[/QUOTE]

X2


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 12, 2012)

Limitless said:


> Over the years this guy always seems to take the side of the "restricters" in thread after thread.  I guess a supporter of catch shares and the ill fated (CCA endorsed by the way) Red Snapper Tag proposal would tend to think that way.



I'm not sure why some of you guys can't discuss the topic without continuously fabricating falsehoods but I guess it does speak to the ground on which you stand.


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 16, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Jeff, to cut to the chase, we do not trust the government to do what is best for us, we expext the government to do what is best for them. Not that it's any of my business, you may think they have our best interest in mind, we don't.
> 
> As much as we both love the resource, we have different ideas on how issues should be handled. I can not think of one thing our government has done well, including fishery management.



Thanks, 
Keith that was very well stated and is the essence of what we believe!


----------



## benosmose (Mar 22, 2012)

Bryannecker said:


> Thanks,
> Keith that was very well stated and is the essence of what we believe!


Yep I got a 33 foot boat in the barn and no reason to go to the banks to fish thanks fisheries management.


----------

